# Rabun County Rubs



## antique41 (Dec 9, 2015)

Was walking in Tallulah Falls WMA and found a fresh rub.  Had walked the same area Monday afternoon and the rub was not there.  Crazy season.


----------



## BeTheTree (Dec 11, 2015)

I work in tiger and we are finding fresh rubs everywhere.


----------

